
Boeing may have used a lobbying firm to plant a scathing story about SpaceX - jdmark
https://www.businessinsider.com/boeing-may-have-used-firm-to-plant-anti-spacex-oped-2018-10?r=US&IR=T
======
superkuh
It would be better to link directly to the original ars technica story instead
of this business insider regurgitation behind a computational paywall.

[https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/10/a-shadowy-op-ed-
camp...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/10/a-shadowy-op-ed-campaign-is-
now-smearing-spacex-in-space-cities/)

~~~
justinclift
Business Insider seem to be following up the initial Ars investigation, adding
further relevant information.

------
NoB4Mouth
I've always suspected there is group of people in the US who are on crusade
against Elon Musk's projects -be it Tesla, SpaceX,...- I find it mind-boggling
that there is a kind of "Let bring it down" pattern in America when some
dreamers like Elon Musk are disrupting industries like car, Energy or Space
with their endeavors. Elsewhere he would be protected, supported and promoted
by the whole nation and the government. Am sure If Elon Musk was a Chinese he
would have less hustle and media bashing than what he is going through...

Disclaimer: I'm not an American citizen and i have no Tesla share on my
portfolio.

~~~
hazz99
I've heard people complaining about how he pushes his employees too hard, and
I always have an issue with this argument. It might apply to others, like
maybe Bezos with his underpaid Amazon workers, but I don't really see how it
applies to Elon.

He works incredibly hard, long hours. He takes big risks, and shares a lot of
the risk. It's not like he's on top laughing away as his underlings work for
pennies - he's the one driving business.

~~~
omosubi
Do his employees share in his spoils though? I'm sure some get stock but if
you're asked to work 20% harder for 10% more pay would you do it? If that's
the case I don't care how long or hard the CEO works, it's not in my best
interest.

~~~
Tuna-Fish
> Do his employees share in his spoils though?

To some extent, yes. He strongly believes that every employee under him should
get some of their compensation in the company stock.

Of course, the amount of stock the typical line worker gets is not very high.

~~~
krapp
>To some extent, yes. He strongly believes that every employee under him
should get some of their compensation in the company stock.

Jeff Bezos strongly believed the same thing, and gave his employees stock in
lieu of higher wages... until AMZN passed $2000 a share, at which point he
strongly believed in phasing out RSUs and productivity bonuses in favor of
higher wages.

~~~
AnthonyMouse
That was a direct response to repeated criticism from various politicians over
"low wages" because they didn't bother to take the incentive programs into
account. So you can blame Bernie Sanders for that one.

------
halis
Some companies don't rely on intelligence and innovation. They are one of a
small group of big players and their business model dictates that they have to
block any competitors from attaining success.

------
wmeredith
As sleazy as this may be for the uninitiated, it seems like normal corporate
PR tactics. Am I missing something?

~~~
AnthonyMouse
The fact that it's sleazy whether you're initiated or not and the disclosure
of that behavior is bad PR for the perpetrator, which acts to discourage it in
the future.

~~~
zeroname
What's so sleazy about it? What exactly should have been disclosed here? The
fact that the writer of the opinion piece didn't care to have it published
himself, but also didn't care to _not_ have it published?

------
nutjob2
Boeing has form with its shenanigans relating to Bombardier and Airbus.

Hopefully they'll get what they deserve.

~~~
vermontdevil
And Boeing behavior is how ULA was formed with Boeing in it ironically

[https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-probe-
intensifi...](https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-probe-intensifies-
over-secret-lockheed-papers/)

